# Are Ligtroom 4 and Nik ColorEfex 4 compatible with Windows 8?



## fegari (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi

I'm about to upgrade to Windows 8 but I'm not sure if LR4 and NIK Color Efex are compatible with Windows 8?

Has anyone tried them on Win8?

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Nov 15, 2012)

fegari said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm about to upgrade to Windows 8 but I'm not sure if LR4 and NIK Color Efex are compatible with Windows 8?
> 
> ...



LR worx -blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2012/10/windows-8-and-photoshop.html


----------



## fegari (Nov 17, 2012)

So moved to Win8, lightroom is fine but Nik Color Efex is doing funny stuff: with GPU off it is increeedible slow (bizarre since i´m running i7 at 4.7Ghz 16gb ram, 256SSD) and with Gpu on everytime the mouse hovers over a control, it dissapears! something is going on with the refresh....

Dunno if it is my GPU or NIK running on win8 64bit...

Anyone has more experiences with win 8 and Nik Color Efex 4??


----------

